# MSG (monosodium Glutamate) to salt conversion...



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2018)

I've seen quite a few suggestions on the internet for equal substitution between MSG and salt for those that would like to shy away from MSG use. The conversion is not equal. MSG has 60% of the sodium of table salt by weight. for example, if you are making a 25# batch of sausage, and the recipe calls for 30g (2.5 TBSPS) of MSG, you need to multiply 30g X .6 to get an equal substitution of sodium in table salt. That would be 18g of table salt.


Just passing this info along......


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I've seen quite a few suggestions on the internet for equal substitution between MSG and salt for those that would like to shy away from MSG use. The conversion is not equal. MSG has 60% of the sodium of table salt by weight. for example, if you are making a 25# batch of sausage, and the recipe calls for 30g (2.5 TBSPS) of MSG, you need to multiply 30g X .6 to get an equal substitution of sodium in table salt. That would be 18g of table salt.
> 
> 
> Just passing this info along......


Great info!  Thanks for doing the homework so I can piggy back off of it.  I plan to make my own Franks seasoning because of reasons like this but didn't have any of the conversion info down... much less a killer replacement recipe :D


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2018)

You're Welcome! That's what SMF is all about....


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for posting this, I never considered the salt content in the MSG when deleting it from a recipe, or adding it to the mix for that matter.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2018)

Danmcg- It's nice to know exactly how much salt you like in sausage. No matter what recipe I use, I know I'm shooting for 1.4% for fresh sausages and 1.65% for smoke sausages. Right on the money every time. I have a ratio of grams MSG to grams of salt that I use so I always know how much to subtract out if I add MSG. Ratios are so nice to have for recipes to be repeatable.

I don't buy prepackaged kits. I always mix my own spices....part of the fun for me.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 1, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I don't buy prepackaged kits. I always mix my own spices....part of the fun for me.



I'm with ya on that.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 1, 2018)

Sounds about right.  I ran the numbers before for the opposite use, adding msg in place of salt.  I ain't drinking the MSG kool aid.  Taste wise, msg and salt are apples and oranges.  No umami from salt.  If asian people weren't living longer than us I might think differently.  That said, do what you want and be happy.


----------



## ABIGAIL VAZQUEZ (Aug 9, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Danmcg- I have a ratio of grams MSG to grams of salt that I use so I always know how much to subtract out if I add MSG.



May I ask what it is? Trying to use less salt but cant seem to find a conversion. I'm afraid of using too much MSG.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 9, 2018)

*MSG in the Kitchen*
MSG in the Kitchen

Cooking Facts and Fallacies

Quick Tips on Cooking with MSG




*Quick Tips on Cooking with MSG*







*How much MSG to use:* 
There's an easy "rule of thumb" for using MSG.

Here it is:


Use 1/2 teaspoon per pound of meat.
Use 1/2 teaspoon per 4-6 servings of vegetables/casserole/soup. 
Using more than the recommended amounts of MSG doesn't make food taste even better (and it isn't dangerous health-wise, either.) In fact, using too much can actually cause a decline in flavor—definitely not what you're after!

*Cooking a low sodium recipe with MSG:*
If you are on a strict reduced-sodium diet, you'll need to have your dietitian look at the recipe and calculate the sodium content to see if it fits into your diet.

If you're just trying to cut back on sodium in your diet, MSG can definitely help add flavor to your food while keeping sodium levels in check. How? By cutting back on the amount of table salt used in a recipe, and adding a little MSG, you can boost the flavor of the dish with very little sodium. Getting the dish to taste exactly as you like may take some experimentation, but it's not difficult. Here's an example of how to do it.

If a soup recipe that yields 6 servings calls for 1 teaspoon of salt, cut it back to 1/2 teaspoon and add 1/2 teaspoon of MSG to it. This change would result in a "savings" of 900 mg of sodium, or 150 mg of sodium per serving.

Modifying recipes in this way is an easy way to lower your sodium intake without giving up taste. Try it!

*When to add MSG to a dish:*
Generally MSG is added to foods before or during cooking and not at the table. For steaks or other meats, sprinkle it on before cooking at the same time you season the meat with salt, pepper, etc. For casseroles, soup or vegetable dishes, you'd add MSG during the cooking process.

*Where to find MSG at the supermarket:*
It's usually sold in the seasoning section of the supermarket or in the ethnic foods section. If you have trouble locating it, ask a store employee or the store manager for help.


----------

